# New hamster



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

So I have been trying to tame her and she will take the treat from my fingers but every time she comes near my hand she runs away... not to sure what to do?


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I'd say be patient. She's new to you and not used to you yet. I read that you can help her get used to your scent by leaving some tissue squares with your scent (rub your hands with it or wear it in your clothes for the day but still keep it clean) in her cage.


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

I did this today and she seems to be getting more confident but still won’t take a treat from my palm.. she also nibbled me earlier and I let her do it till I realised she was trying to bite harder not sure if that’s a good thing..


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I do that too, I used to gingerly give mine a piece of snack and now I put it on my plm and he stretches in for it. I did try give mine some baby food by scooping a tiny bit out into my finger and he licks it and I take my hand away when he starts to think he hand is food, but due to the water nature of this delightful snack he can't have it too often.
I have a feeling that my hamster as I try to take him still is associating my hand with food and naturally if food appears on hand, what if hand is food?
But I guess food is the way to these little guys' hearts! Keep at it and I'm sure she'll be happy with you in no time!


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Also how do you know when is the right time to take it that step further like she try’s to come out the cage but won’t let me hold her it’s confusing hahahah


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Katieshezzq said:


> Also how do you know when is the right time to take it that step further like she try's to come out the cage but won't let me hold her it's confusing hahahah


To be honest I still use a jar and take him out to play pen and see if he wants to play a little out there. I think my hamster is a bit broken since he doesn't seem interested in any toys other than food but I leave some snacks in the play are and he has fun collecting it I guess! When he had enough he will try to climb out of the play pen and I'll coax him into the jar again.


----------

